# Rollfast Roadster



## the tinker (Sep 10, 2016)

Took the Rollfast Roadster out for a spin. This bike is a nice rider with nice original patina.
I like springer front ends and the Shelby "Jimmy D" is my favorite.




I named this old timer "The General".


----------



## sludgeguy (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like a fun ride!


----------

